# Capoeira....is this for real?



## reussir28 (May 22, 2011)

Not dissing it as a martial art, but really???? Tell me this was just luck...

20-Second Capoeira Knockout

The dude's record was 1-1 going into this fight, but I couldn't find the previous matches. The video is pretty short obviously, but the knockout is crazy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ROFL, that was cool but did it seem fake?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, that was a powerful kick. I guess it's good to throw some capoeira to your skill list but you can't really rely on only capoeira if you want to succeed.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> [...]but you can't really rely on only capoeira if you want to succeed.


Of course not. Capoeira rarely translates directly to MMA fighting, but it can be a helpful base for fighters with an elusive fighting style.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Imagine you had to hide your fighting style in some other art-form. I'm sure it would be a bit weird, but not the most effective.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

When you're opponent has such a shitty sub-amateur-ish guard...it's more than possible to achieve such a KO.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

wow...but I think for the high levels of mma, capoera is not so efficient, you need to have much skills than cool kicks


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

I can’t believe it. Kung Fu is getting flamed on MMA boards everywhere for being useless and Capoeira, an actual DANCEmartial art is discussed as if it’s legit? Sometimes I think I’m daydreaming.

I was surprised he could even pull of that kick without anyone banging drums in the background...

Given the right opponent, I could probably knock someone out with my official licensed “Techno Fist Pump”....use it as an uppercut.....

But in all seriousness, I think in the end EVERY art has at least one or two offense or defense maneuvers in it’s repertoire that ARE useful, even in MMA.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

check this!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kaza26 said:


> check this!


Lol, thats from the movie Never Back Down.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hennessy said:


> But in all seriousness, I think in the end EVERY art has at least one or two offense or defense maneuvers in it’s repertoire that ARE useful, even in MMA.


The thing is, there is a limited number of techniques which are most important to know (and master) in order to succeed in MMA. Straight punch, overhand, hook, roundhouse kick, stuff like that (as examples for the striking area). That's where you should spend most of your time training, because that are the essentials. A lot of MMAist don't just spend most of the time training these essentials, but nearly all their time and that's where the advantage comes into play for other MMAist who broaden their horizon and have a look from time to time at other martial arts, even if it's fancy stuff sometimes that commonly is said not to work. If their opponent only trains pure MMA essentials he is not used to the fancy stuff and doesn't expect it to come. That's why Dennis Siver knocks people out with a spinning back kick, Silva knocks Fryklund out with a spearing back elbow, he and Machida knock their last opponents out with a front kick or that Capoeirista knocks out his opponent with that fancy hurricane kick. That's all stuff that "shouldn't" work, but it does at the right place and moment with a surprised opponent.

So, know the essentials, but also be prepared to expect the unexpected


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

well, I do krav maga now for almost 3 1/2 years and when I learned something, then its that you focus way to much on stuff thats not working with most of the martial arts. i did traditional Jiu jitsu years before I went to KM.
Thing is krav is not really a martial art, it is more a system where you learn to take punches, kicks, TD and joint locks (chockes) from various arts and implement them in a useful self defense/street system.

Friend of minde is a wing tsun guy and he was always blowing away how awesome this art is and how superior to others...well its not, humbled him without much effort.

In the end, the straight "unflashy" things work in the cage/ring and on the street. Everything else is for the movies.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

I watches that guy fight a couple months ago , he did the biggest backflip I've ever seen before the fight even started. He got really tired fast but some of those kicks are crazy powerful , the only problem is every move is so telegraphed it's easy to gauge what's gonna happen


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Hennessy said:


> I can’t believe it. Kung Fu is getting flamed on MMA boards everywhere for being useless and Capoeira, an actual DANCEmartial art is discussed as if it’s legit? Sometimes I think I’m daydreaming.
> 
> I was surprised he could even pull of that kick without anyone banging drums in the background...
> 
> ...


I actually use to think it was a dance myself, though in reality capoeira is a fighting art, slaves created it so they could train without their owners know, to them it seemed like just a silyl dance but in fact they were trying to find a way to F**k someone up without them noticing

its not like i would say ppl should do capoeira for MMA, but i think that it could help in some ways, no1 is familiar with the angles of attacks in capoeira, hell thats why machida is so difficult for other guys, his angles are from karate

if you could add some odd attacks with very different angles in your arsenal, but not actually keep dancing around and doing jumping flipping kicks, it could be useful

in the end the more you know the better, nowadays MMA is really getting predictable, all the techniques are looking the same because of that logic of ''that doesnt work in MMA'' and soon it will be the creative guys with new techniques + the old ones that are tearing it up

look at machida, anderson, pettis, hell GSP is always training other things to help him...ppl shouldnt stay stuck in one formula


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

didn't silva pulled some capoera moves in some of his UFC fights ?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Anderson Silva you know that guy that is considered almost untouchable and unhittable has a Yellow rope(read as belt) in Capoeira. It's about the same at having a purple/brown belt in BJJ. Oh and that kick has worked in another real MMA fight before, Brian Ebersole(the guy who beat Lytle at 127) KO'd some poor bastard in Australia with it.



> I can’t believe it. Kung Fu is getting flamed on MMA boards everywhere for being useless and Capoeira, an actual DANCEmartial art is discussed as if it’s legit? Sometimes I think I’m daydreaming.
> 
> I was surprised he could even pull of that kick without anyone banging drums in the background...
> 
> ...


On the subject of Kung Fu, I'll throw it over to the man himself, Eddie Bravo.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

ACTAFOOL said:


> in the end the more you know the better, nowadays MMA is really getting predictable, all the techniques are looking the same because of that logic of ''that doesnt work in MMA'' and soon it will be the creative guys with new techniques + the old ones that are tearing it up
> 
> look at machida, anderson, pettis, hell GSP is always training other things to help him...ppl shouldnt stay stuck in one formula


it became "predictable" because finally in MMA most of the martial arts tactics and styles have been stripped down to the things that work.
Not sayin, that we will never see something like the machida kick again because obviously you can be successful with a surprise move like that from time to time and I also hope so because it is entertaining as f*ck.

But in the end, MMA will probably not become more spectacular move wise because, I'm sorry to burst bubbles, MOST of these moves are simply not working. Not in MMA, not on the street.

Like, I said, there is a reason for the way MMA is. People should ask themselves why


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hennessy said:


> I'm sorry to burst bubbles, MOST of these moves are simply not working. Not in MMA, not on the street.
> 
> Like, I said, there is a reason for the way MMA is. People should ask themselves why


What bubbles¿ There are quite some top fighters that successfully pull rather fancy techniques beyond the straight MMA canon repertoire. Anderson Silva, Jon Jones, Lyoto Machida have overall unorthodox fighting styles. Georges St Pierre defines his style new almost from fight to fight. Dennis Siver is successful with his spinning back kicks. Anthony Pettis even did successfully a typical show move by running along the cage wall before homing the kick in Ben Henderson's face. They all did and do techniques that are commonly said "not to work", but they did. They are not standard moves and they are not meant to be. It just needs the right situation and an unprepared opponent, then they DO work.

MMA is not static, it's always in evolution. It is definitely necessary to know the straight MMA techniques, but if you broaden your horizon and incorporate some other stuff in your training it can give you an edge over the pure MMAist.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> I can’t believe it. Kung Fu is getting flamed on MMA boards everywhere for being useless and Capoeira, an actual DANCEmartial art is discussed as if it’s legit? Sometimes I think I’m daydreaming.
> 
> I was surprised he could even pull of that kick without anyone banging drums in the background...
> 
> ...


Anderson Silva and Carlos Condit have both used cresent kicks (a Kung Fu technique) in competition. Other fights like Lyoto Machida for example use techniques only taught in TMAs as well in their fights.

There are a bunch of reasons why people would disregard these things. You can blame a lack of background, a lack of recognition, or simply a pig headed narrowmindedness. I tend to blame the first. 

Most people don't notice or care to notice TMAs valid applications in MMA, because they've seen so many quality fighters with MT, or Boxing, or BJJ or Wrestling backgrounds and so many TMA epic fails in Martial Art vs Martial Art competitions that they assume its all the same. 

I can see Kata in Machida's style, I can see the TKD in Silva's movement and attack. I didn't know Condit had any TMA background until he threw a cresent kick, now I see it though. Its very difficult to get people to open up to TMAs in MMA, especially with all the misinformation and bad teaching out there.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

okay, I don't think that anderson silva, GSP and even machida do something comparable to copeira. that what I meant. spinning back kick okay, that was not what I meant with crazy useless techniques man.

I am not that kind of guy that likes the whole wrestling, takedown and punch the head thing.When I said MMA is stripped down to the things that do work, I included Silva, GSP and all that stuff mentioned above. I dont see anything in their fighting that is so uber crazy. Sure, the crane kick was something else. And you have some fighters try something from time to time which is like I said a good thing.

All I was sayin is that in MMA you don't see totally crazy stuff that works. If you count in Pettis and Machidas KO's...dude these are 2 compared to I dunno 83947234678374927 other style kos. So what is more realistic to end a fight?

I was not talking about frontkicks, spinning back kicks or stuff like that, I was talking about stuff that was shown in the video or what you see in the movies.

And as for the street, i can 100% assure you from MY experience, the flashier, the more useless it is in MOST scenarios. I know I wont try to scissor kick anyone that tries to come at me while 3 of his friends are meanmuggin in the background.

The straight forward movement will be successful. But maybe thats just my experience. I am actually suprised that you guys see that differently.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Hennessy said:


> okay, I don't think that anderson silva, GSP and even machida do something comparable to copeira. that what I meant. spinning back kick okay, that was not what I meant with crazy useless techniques man.
> 
> I am not that kind of guy that likes the whole wrestling, takedown and punch the head thing.When I said MMA is stripped down to the things that do work, I included Silva, GSP and all that stuff mentioned above. I dont see anything in their fighting that is so uber crazy. Sure, the crane kick was something else. And you have some fighters try something from time to time which is like I said a good thing.
> 
> ...


even mma doesnt work well in street fights, in the street usually there are wepons involved lol

but i think you misunderstand what we're saying, its not like these guys should start dancing around and doing karate chops

what i mean is fighters would benefit from learning certain techniques from other fighting styles that could work in the octagon (not a street fight)

not because of the flash, but because its a million times harder to defend something that you dont know how to defend, and pulling it out at the right time could not only give you a HL reel and make you more famous but more importantly, win

the more tools you have, the better, obviously this should be done after you're already skilled in the most basic MMA styles like wrestling, bjj, and MT, but like i said, since every1 in MMA is so stuck in a formula, the flashy stuff starts to work if used at the right time, not because its flashy, but becase ppl dont expect it and because the angles of these flashy moves really confuse other fighters

ask couture how confused he was with machidas set up of the kick


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> okay, I don't think that anderson silva, GSP and even machida do something comparable to copeira. that what I meant. spinning back kick okay, that was not what I meant with crazy useless techniques man.
> 
> I am not that kind of guy that likes the whole wrestling, takedown and punch the head thing.When I said MMA is stripped down to the things that do work, I included Silva, GSP and all that stuff mentioned above. I dont see anything in their fighting that is so uber crazy. Sure, the crane kick was something else. And you have some fighters try something from time to time which is like I said a good thing.
> 
> ...


I think it has a lot to do with the word of the year. "Unorthodox." And Capoeira is the definition of "unorthodox." 

With so many more "unorthodox" things happening in MMA this year, From the "flying ninja kick" to the first ever front kick KO, and the switch front kick KO, or the description of Diaz's boxing, and Jones' style. Its what's hot now. And I think it's giving people a more open mind to think, "What if?"


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

kaza26 said:


> check this!


Clay Guida dance off?!


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

ACTAFOOL said:


> what i mean is fighters would benefit from learning certain techniques from other fighting styles that could work in the octagon (not a street fight)


yeah I agree on this one. The more options you have the better. In life and obviously in competition.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder how he failed to see that kick coming.

He had to have seen the first one whizzing past his face and known a second was on the way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is one of those martial arts where it is possible to do that. It's possible that just the natural movements threw him off. Anderson Silva is trained in this art.


----------

